# V cut to the side



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

I would like to use my DeWalt 611 to cut a 60 degree V to the side. There are milling bits that will do this. MSC has them listed as Double-Angle Cutters. However all I can find have a 3/8 inch shank. Is there such a bit with a 1/4 inch shank or is there an adapter that would allow me to use a 3/8 inch shank in my 611?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

robdav said:


> I would like to use my DeWalt 611 to cut a 60 degree V to the side. There are milling bits that will do this. MSC has them listed as Double-Angle Cutters. However all I can find have a 3/8 inch shank. Is there such a bit with a 1/4 inch shank or is there an adapter that would allow me to use a 3/8 inch shank in my 611?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


use a 1/2x3/8 reducing bushing or find what you need in 1/2" shank....

Freud Tools


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> use a 1/2x3/8 reducing bushing or find what you need in 1/2" shank....
> 
> As far as I know the DeWalt 611 will not take a 1/2" shank otherwise this would be a great and simple solution. If I can get a 1/2" collet for it, this is one time I would be very happy for someone to show me I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

robdav said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > use a 1/2x3/8 reducing bushing or find what you need in 1/2" shank....
> ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can go down but not up. Why not use a vertical 60* point and lay your piece on its side?


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> robdav said:
> 
> 
> > don't know the router...
> ...


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can go down but not up. Why not use a vertical 60* point and lay your piece on its side?


I was hoping but guessed you couldn't go up. I'm going to mount the router in a jig to cut threads for lidded boxes and other things. Since that is both inside and outside threads, neither a table saw nor a normal V router bit will work. If I have to, I can put the double angle milling bit in a chuck on my lathe and mount the jig on the lathe. I would rather use the router but that is where I ran into the 3/8" shank problem. I wanted to see if there was any way to use my trim router before I went the lathe route.


----------



## Lanfearh (Oct 26, 2013)

You didn't indicate how large or deep you needed, but MLCS (MLCSwoodworking.com) has an 'Edge Banding' bit #5432, that is a set of two bits for $39.95 that cuts a V large 90 degree V and a second bit to form a solid edge to fill in plywood. With a bearing or fence on a table router, this might be what you need.

MLCS also has a flush trim bit (#6505) for $11, that leaves a small V notch to hid a joint. This may be want you need, but the V is maybe 1/16" deep. Hope this helps.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

robdav said:


> I was hoping but guessed you couldn't go up. I'm going to mount the router in a jig to cut threads for lidded boxes and other things. Since that is both inside and outside threads, neither a table saw nor a normal V router bit will work. If I have to, I can put the double angle milling bit in a chuck on my lathe and mount the jig on the lathe. I would rather use the router but that is where I ran into the 3/8" shank problem. I wanted to see if there was any way to use my trim router before I went the lathe route.


Can you or a machinist turn the shank down to 1/4 inch?

use-enco.com 367-7100

Al


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Get a lathe gouge for cutting threads on lids. I've been toying with the same thing for funerary urns (deep vessels) and they require threaded lids. Not many people can do this, but there is a youtube video, and he used a special thread cutting gouge. Perhaps a clever person could make a tap holder for a lathe tool and post that. Any good collet type gouge handle would work.

Thompson Lathe Tools

Buy Sorby 16" Sovereign Handle at Woodcraft.com


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

Lanfearh said:


> You didn't indicate how large or deep you needed, but MLCS (MLCSwoodworking.com) has an 'Edge Banding' bit #5432, that is a set of two bits for $39.95 that cuts a V large 90 degree V and a second bit to form a solid edge to fill in plywood. With a bearing or fence on a table router, this might be what you need.
> 
> MLCS also has a flush trim bit (#6505) for $11, that leaves a small V notch to hid a joint. This may be want you need, but the V is maybe 1/16" deep. Hope this helps.


The flush trim bit looks like a possibility. Although the bearing on the bottom may hit the top of the lid when trying to cut the inside threads. I haven't seen anyone using a 90 degree V for threads like the edge banding bit. I'll do some more looking to see if 90 degrees would work. Thanks.


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Can you or a machinist turn the shank down to 1/4 inch?
> Al


This is a good thought. I don't have the capability but I'll see if there are any machinists around that could. Thanks.


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

mgdesigns said:


> Get a lathe gouge for cutting threads on lids. I've been toying with the same thing for funerary urns (deep vessels) and they require threaded lids. Not many people can do this, but there is a youtube video, and he used a special thread cutting gouge. Perhaps a clever person could make a tap holder for a lathe tool and post that. Any good collet type gouge handle would work.


I looked at thread chasing a bit. It gets pricey if you want to do more than one TPI since you have to buy a set of tools for each TPI. I also like the precision and repeatability I would get with a jig. I could just buy the thread cutting jig Bonnie Klein makes but at around $400, I was hoping to make something for a lot less.

If you wanted to make your own thread chasers, take a look at jamesriser.com. He made them out of wood chisels. Maybe that wood work for what you're doing.


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

In case anyone else looks for this, I think I found it. HarveyTool.com has carbide Double Angle Shank Cutters. The shank diameter is all the way from 1/8" up to 1/2". The diameter of the cutter is the same. They have a 60 degree V and they even say it can be used for thread milling. These sound made to order for cutting threads in woodturned lidded boxes, etc.


----------

